# Hi All from Alexandria



## Geoff-England (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi to all the members, I am new to the forum and to Egypt, so I thought it would be better to introduce myself and ask for your help.

I am 43 and have moved here for work purposes an like I say I am very new to Alexandria, I am hoping to find some new friends to either explore Egypt with or just hang out. 
If you fancy meeting up please drop me a line.

Thanks


----------



## iCaesar (Aug 21, 2011)

Welcome in Egypt buddy! 
you are experiencing some serious rain there right now , eh ?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hello Geoff from England
welcome to the forum

We dont have many posters from Alex on the forum but fingers crossed those who are will see your post.

Maiden


----------



## islander (Jun 16, 2011)

Hello from rainy Alexandria.

Hope all is well with you, Geoff.


----------



## Geoff-England (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi there Islander,
I was shocked to see the roads awash when I arrived on Friday night! Not something I am used to but it is nice to see a bit of rain. I am sure I will get fed up with it soon  
Where abouts are you in Alex?


----------



## islander (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm in the Kafr Abdou area - close to Horreya.

You?


----------



## Geoff-England (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi Islander

I am still finding my way around at the minute, do you fancy meeting up over the weekend? I am very interested to find out what there is to do?

Thanks


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Geoff-England said:


> Hi Islander
> 
> I am still finding my way around at the minute, do you fancy meeting up over the weekend? I am very interested to find out what there is to do?
> 
> Thanks




Geoff please be careful, as you do not know the areas that are flash points I would suggest that you stay close to home.


----------



## Geoff-England (Nov 19, 2011)

Great advise, thanks for the warning and the concern.


----------



## islander (Jun 16, 2011)

Ditto Maiden's advice.

I'm a Dad with two fairly young children to I am not straying too far from home this weekend.

Friday prayers could be a meaty affair. Then it is the Islamic New Year on Saturday. We have the day before the elections on Sunday and then the big day Monday.

I am hoping that I will get the chance to walk the streets for a bit on Monday - I know it sounds mad but I feel that this could be one of those JFK moments; where were you when Egypt had its first civilian election in 60 years..........well, I hope it is that part of the JFK story and not the other bit!

Then next week could be sticky in places.

My biggest concern is how the supporters of the losers are going to react. In the UK we are used to the idea that our chosen favourite may well not be elected. We shrug our shoulders and then moan about the policies and politics of the elected individual for the next five years. Then we vote again.

I just don't know how the folks here are going to react when the votes have all been counted.

And then we get on to the crux of all of this in early January when the next stage happens.....


----------



## astraeus (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi everyone.. there is a ladies group meeting every Monday morning in Coffe Bean-Louran ( English-American ladies ) . for your info if anyone want to join them.


----------



## Summers (Dec 17, 2011)

Hello,

Just wanted to say hello and let you all know that there is a newbie in Alexandria.

I am a Canadian woman married to an Egyptian with one small child. Does anyone here meet up regularly at all? I'm afraid I don't have any friends yet


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Summers said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just wanted to say hello and let you all know that there is a newbie in Alexandria.
> 
> I am a Canadian woman married to an Egyptian with one small child. Does anyone here meet up regularly at all? I'm afraid I don't have any friends yet




Hello and welcome to the forum

We don't have many posters from Alex but there are a couple so fingers crossed someone can meet you for a coffee

Maiden


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

Hey All, I live in Alex and most have probably seen me on this forum, moaning about something or another! I am a 29 year old girl, British Asian but have lived in the States for some years, as well as Canada.... so I am culturally a bit of a mix! I dont sound British, I dont look British (LOL) but I guess thats a good thing in Egypt.... People think am Egyptian. Anyway, Ill shut up now. If anyone wants to meet, let me know! I am on xmas vacation until beginning of January, but I am staying in Alex.


----------



## astraeus (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi Summers just let u know that my wife is british and she has a group on facebook called mums of alexandria, Egypt .. u can join this group .. its for all foreigners women with kids live in alex and most of them married to Egyptians and they meet up for tea every wednesday morning.


----------



## Summers (Dec 17, 2011)

Oh thank you! That's so helpful 

I tried to hunt around on fb a bit but couldn't find anything so I appreciate the advice.


----------



## astraeus (Feb 26, 2011)

Summers said:


> Oh thank you! That's so helpful
> 
> I tried to hunt around on fb a bit but couldn't find anything so I appreciate the advice.


Hi Summers 
the Group is private on facebook but its now open and u can join it ( Mums of Alexandria, Egypt )


----------



## Summers (Dec 17, 2011)

Perfect! I've sent a request.

Thanks so much for your help 




astraeus said:


> Hi Summers
> the Group is private on facebook but its now open and u can join it ( Mums of Alexandria, Egypt )


----------

